# Chico, California FurCon Anyone?



## RaveRainbowWolf (Apr 24, 2011)

So I'm trying to plan a FurCon for the upper north part of California and because I'm a noob at this its kinda difficult. I'm just wondering if anyone would be willing to go? I'm not sure how much registration will be just yet because I don't know how many meeting rooms to reserve and use at the moment. Its going to be somewhere in Butte County, Chico maybe I'm not sure yet. Anywho let me know if you would be willing to go and if you would bring friends or not ^-^ I really want this to happen and become a yearly event for those who can't make it to San Jose, Sacramento, and San Francsico.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 24, 2011)

RaveRainbowWolf said:


> So I'm trying to plan a FurCon for the upper north part of California and because I'm a noob at this its kinda difficult.



Oh, yeah.  I always forget there's a part of California North of me :roll:



> Its going to be somewhere in *Butte County*


:lol:



Also, there are *no* fur cons in either Sacramento OR San Francisco.

And get off mom's computer and stop trying to plan furry conventions


----------

